# Building my Pole Barn/Workshop



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally able to start building the workshop. Sent the last couple of months cutting around 26 trees down that would be a risk of falling on the structure. Upside is I have enough firewood to last a few years.

He the stumps ground so I could finish the grading.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is a before and after pic. I had about a 2 foot drop before stumps were ground and then was able to grade.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Marked everything out so I could see actual size.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Post holes dug


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Was able to get most the post in before the rains started. I am having this build by a local contractor, about all he builds is Pole Barns.

Mine will be 24 x 36 enclosed with 12' side walls, 12 x 36 lean to, 10 x 24 roof extension in front kind of like a porch. The enclosed part will be fully insulated, 10X10 door and man door. The enclosed will have concrete as well as the lean to and porch area.

I am concreting the lean to since I plan to enclose it in the future and possibly add a produce cooler.


----------



## nosedirt (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like an exciting project. Keep us posted.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

A little more progress, hopefully the roof will be completed today.


----------



## dngrous (Sep 22, 2009)

More specs/info on those trusses? That's pretty cool, especially if they're designed for any sort of snow load.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

The truss are engineers angle welded together. The come in two sections and bolted together. They rest on top of the 6x6 and bolted to the top and face. They come in many different sizes for different spans. 

I am not sure of the snow load but they are very popular in construction projects around here.

A little more work completed yesterday.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice!!
Looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Very nice!!
> Looking forward to seeing it completed.


You and me both!!

Got a little more done yesterday. Should have all the metal on today or tomorrow, then concrete.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Getting closer, should be forming for concrete today.


----------



## Wojo (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like the addition of the front and side covered areas. Something to consider when I can free up the cash to add my dream outbuilding.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Nice job on this - You now have a great place to stack all that firewood!


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Concrete was completed Saturday.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Garage door installed yesterday.

I will wait a few days, seal the concrete and start finishing the inside.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Great!!! When do I move in???


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Great!!! When do I move in???



Bean picking time would be good:happy2:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh, ummmm, I'm busy then, how about right after?


----------



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

Looks great! Just out of curiosity, why did you pour the cement floor last?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Sigh...barn envy. 

Looks GREAT!


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

LauraD said:


> Looks great! Just out of curiosity, why did you pour the cement floor last?



It basically allows the poles to have concrete poured around them after they are set. If you poured the slab first then the poles would be outside the slab. Just the way pole barns are built.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Oh, ummmm, I'm busy then, how about right after?



You sound like other members of my family:happy2: I don't have many visitors during harvest season.

My family will come to the market on Saturday and buy from me instead of coming during the week and picking it for free!!


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

henryriverfarms said:


> It basically allows the poles to have concrete poured around them after they are set. If you poured the slab first then the poles would be outside the slab. Just the way pole barns are built.


One of my neighbors had a pole barn built. They poured the floor after the barn was built on that one too.

Love to follow these type of builds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Started finishing the inside but had to stop, time to lay plastic for planting.


----------

